# Critique posible buy.



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Bump!..


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

It's hard to judge a baby at that age as they can change so much but overall he looks well put together. It does look like there is some enlargement to the front lower part of his hock?


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

natisha said:


> It's hard to judge a baby at that age as they can change so much but overall he looks well put together. It does look like there is some enlargement to the front lower part of his hock?


 
I thought so too, but after futher inspection I think its an ilusion created by the shadow.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Bumpin up. I know he is young but any help is great!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

he looks brown... lol thats all I can really input


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

RedTree said:


> he looks brown... lol thats all I can really input


he's not. I have beter photos of his coat but there not good for critiquing.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

bedtime bump

I tried to fix the pic a bit maybe it will help


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

you need to get better confo pics if you want some feedback, and at that young age you can never "really" tell if his confo will be good/great. Pics of the sire and dam help in such instances.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

His parents are registered but he is selling as grade puts up huge red flags for me.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> His parents are registered but he is selling as grade puts up huge red flags for me.


Theya re selling him for only $500 which is what it costs for a grade around here. In this case I really don't care about papers. He could be registered at buyers exspence.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Katze said:


> you need to get better confo pics if you want some feedback, and at that young age you can never "really" tell if his confo will be good/great. Pics of the sire and dam help in such instances.


Thanks, but I already know that. like I said before I KNOW HE IS YOUNG! You can still give an oppinion. there are sertain falts that horses are born with that will never go away. If I'm going to spend money on some thing I want to make sure he will be sound in the long run. Thats the best shot that I have and IMHO it's a decent confo shot. Not the best angle but sertanly not the worst.


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

A side shot is not enough to give a proper response to your question. For a proper conformation critique a side, front and back shots are needed, and a video would be nice as well to see how he/she moves. The picture you have posted is small and shows only a side view of the horse. Unless all your angling for is an "oooh pretty paint" response.

You asked for critique, Alwaysbehind gave you her response and you blew it off like it was so much fluff. Personally if I am purchasing a horse/yearling etc.. and both parents have papers and the owner is selling it to me as a grade horse I would wonder wth is up. Papered/registered horses are worth more, and since the market is so low I would assume that breeders would sell horses that could be registered at a better price then a grade.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Katze said:


> A side shot is not enough to give a proper response to your question. For a proper conformation critique a side, front and back shots are needed, and a video would be nice as well to see how he/she moves. The picture you have posted is small and shows only a side view of the horse. Unless all your angling for is an "oooh pretty paint" response.
> 
> You asked for critique, Alwaysbehind gave you her response and you blew it off like it was so much fluff. Personally if I am purchasing a horse/yearling etc.. and both parents have papers and the owner is selling it to me as a grade horse I would wonder wth is up. Papered/registered horses are worth more, and since the market is so low I would assume that breeders would sell horses that could be registered at a better price then a grade.


I already said that, that is all I've got as far as photo's. If there is some thing glairingly wrong with him you should be able to see it from that shot. I don't want to waist any ones time by going out to see him if there is some thing wrong conformationaly.

The market here is Flooded with registered horses that no one wants. Grades sell beter here. I didn't blow her off I just know what the market looks like around here. Why waist money on registering a horses if your not going to make that kind of money back?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

myhorsesonador said:


> Why waist money on registering a horses if your not going to make that kind of money back?


I know, I know.
*Waves hand in air like a first grader needing to use the bathroom.

Because you care about the breed!

Period.

People who care about the breed tend to breed horses of quality and they want their horses to have papers.

Back yard types who just breed for pretty colors do not care about the breed.

And I am sorry, I totally am not falling for the 'horses with out papers sell better in my area' thing.

In your first response you implied he did not have papers because papers cost too much. That is very different than horses with papers are not worth it.


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I know, I know.
> *Waves hand in air like a first grader needing to use the bathroom.
> 
> Because you care about the breed!
> ...


was going to say the same thing but you put it muuuch more diplomatically, thanks lol:wink:


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Did you ever decide whether to buy this horse? Is he going to be a replacement for Soñador? And I'm really curious about the "grades selling better" thing. Can you elaborate?


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

bubba13 said:


> Did you ever decide whether to buy this horse? Is he going to be a replacement for Soñador? And I'm really curious about the "grades selling better" thing. Can you elaborate?


No, after sona's gone I wount be getting another horse for several years or maybe never. :/


Low priced grades (100-700) as well as OTTB sell well around here because there are sooo meny Registered horses selling for higher prices. There is very few registered horses going for under 1000.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

So it's not "grades sell better," it's "cheap horses sell better?"


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

bubba13 said:


> So it's not "grades sell better," it's "cheap horses sell better?"


For the most part yes. But 99% of cheap horses are grade. Some have papers but papers wount wount be passed on unless you pay a higher price.

This is just for my area, I know all places are diffrent


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

He looks like he's going to be quite small.

Sometimes, owners won't register a horse when the parents are registered because they didn't like the quality of the colt. Personally, I won't buy grade--you don't ride papers, but they often help the horse get a better home once it moves on from you. And the training is worth more--if you train a grade horse to the nines, you still can only get maybe 1000-2000 for it. But a registered horse that can go to breed shows will get a lot more.

*
Low priced grades (100-700) as well as OTTB sell well around here because there are sooo meny Registered horses selling for higher prices. There is very few registered horses going for under 1000.*

In Ocala Fl? Really? That's a pretty big assumption. Just because the people you know are buying grades/OTTBs doesn't mean they sell better then the registered horses. Quite the opposite... all around the world.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

mayfieldk said:


> He looks like he's going to be quite small.
> 
> Sometimes, owners won't register a horse when the parents are registered because they didn't like the quality of the colt. Personally, I won't buy grade--you don't ride papers, but they often help the horse get a better home once it moves on from you. And the training is worth more--if you train a grade horse to the nines, you still can only get maybe 1000-2000 for it. But a registered horse that can go to breed shows will get a lot more.
> 
> ...


I don't know meny people with horses. I just keep up with the horse market.


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

No offense, but Ocala has a huge market for five and six figure horses. There are grades everywhere, and they tend to sell everywhere... but not always to good homes. Many people buy them because they are cheap, then realize they know nothing about horses. Happens all the time, and a lot of well-minding people get hurt this way. (Not saying you, just that this is how the grade horse market works).


----------



## TheSeeker (Jan 20, 2011)

mayfieldk said:


> if you train a grade horse to the nines, you still can only get maybe 1000-2000 for it. But a registered horse that can go to breed shows will get a lot more.


Umm I can see both sides. Where I am from there are actually some registered horses going for cheaper then some grades! Here it more matters on the training, experience and ability. Yes having a registered horse is great because then you have the breed shows, but for what ever reason that doesn’t seem to be the biggest concern where I am. Training and experience are the main concerns. 
Last year at a show two men started arguing about who got to buy my friend’s gelding. He is an older (15-18ish) grade horse with a bit of a club foot, but he is an amazing jumper and some how with his long lanky legs turns those barrels very well. One of the men offered her $8k on the spot! She told them her horse wasn‘t for sale!! O.O 
So well trained grade horses can go for more then $2k. It is pretty common for that to happen here. All depends on where you want to go. Many people here mainly aim for HSR and other rodeos so papers are not top priority, ability is. Then many of the jumping shows around this area do not require your horse to be registered.
Now for an untrained grade horse with minimal to no ground work you are looking at $800-$1000 where I live.

Its interesting to see how the horse market is in different places though


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Both my horses are what I guess you would consider "grade" - I don't have Monty's papers and he is still registered in his breeder's name, she won't transfer ownership. He is registered, and I could obtain photocopies of his papers, but the real thing would be nice. My filly isn't registered anywhere and I don't know if she can be. I don't care, though I did manage to pick them both up quite cheap for the quality they are (and the education Monty has). Here, registered horses sell for more because of bragging rights. That thar horsey is a registered whatever, that means it MUST be better than an unregistered horse. The exception to that is TB's and Standardbreds, because they are a dime a dozen and the majority aren't very good quality.

That said, a young, educated horse with proven results in the show ring is worth money whether it's registered or not.


----------



## TheSeeker (Jan 20, 2011)

blue eyed pony said:


> Both my horses are what I guess you would consider "grade" - I don't have Monty's papers and he is still registered in his breeder's name, she won't transfer ownership. He is registered, and I could obtain photocopies of his papers, but the real thing would be nice. My filly isn't registered anywhere and I don't know if she can be. I don't care, though I did manage to pick them both up quite cheap for the quality they are (and the education Monty has). Here, registered horses sell for more because of bragging rights. That thar horsey is a registered whatever, that means it MUST be better than an unregistered horse. The exception to that is TB's and Standardbreds, because they are a dime a dozen and the majority aren't very good quality.
> 
> That said, a young, educated horse with proven results in the show ring is worth money whether it's registered or not.


Yes that is correct. Registered doesn’t always mean better and doesn’t ALWAYS mean more marketable. Where I live there is a pretty decent market for both registered and grade horses and the majority, whether registered or not, can easily sell upwards of $2k if they have a good strong foundation in training and are trail safe. 
I personally would prefer training, experience, and ability rather then just a horse that is papered, and if I am not aiming for breed specific shows or breeding then I would probably go for the grade horse that could be equal in every other way to the registered horse. You can get an amazing horse at a great deal.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I did that with Monty. Picked up a seasoned, experienced eventer for $2k! The average horse his age that has his experience sells for a heck of a lot more, even in this market I'd be looking at spending at least $5k if I wanted something young, experienced, talented and registered. He is 15 going on 16 though, considered "over the hill" by most people who are willing to spend big money, and he has lots of scars and a few other blemishes because of the neglect he suffered two owners ago (the lady I got him off rescued him).

I don't actually know why my filly was as cheap as she was. I could understand her being $2k, but I only paid half that. She came along just as I was looking and IMO it was meant to be. She's going to be a chunky monkey so whether she only reaches 14.2hh or grows to 17hh I'll be a good size for her no matter what.


----------

